
Google backs character-recognition research - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Google+backs+character-recognition+research/2100-1032_3-6175136.html
======
zaidf
This is well in their interest:) More images that are turned into text
documents, bigger the google index gets and more traffic goog gets. Makes
total sense.

------
wyday
"The 'ocr' in Ocropus stands for optimal character recognition."

Woops, it looks like they forgot to do a google search before they wrote the
article.

